#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и еврейство

## Hang Gahm

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Хотелось бы обсудить тему сочетания буддийского вероисповедания и еврейства. Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь евреем? И ещё. В анкете на ПМЖ в графе религия кто что написал?

----------


## куру хунг

Мне кацца, точнее вопрос нужно сформулировать следующим образом:
-Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь при этом иудеем? :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (27.01.2010), Дондог (27.05.2011), Евгений Грейт (24.01.2010), лесник (25.01.2010), Тера (25.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> -Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь при этом иудеем?


Для еврея мне кажется это не должно быть проблемой -)

----------

Ersh (24.01.2010), PampKin Head (27.01.2010), Дондог (27.05.2011), Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Я специально ставлю вопрос широко, так как у евреев вопрос национально-религиозной самоиндефикации неоднозначен и по моему мнению не решён окончательно. Пример тому- девушка-буддистка, но со звездой Давида на шее.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь евреем?


А разве еврей может каким-то образом перестать быть евреем?

----------

Torkwemada (27.01.2010), Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Для еврея мне кажется это не должно быть проблемой -)


Скорее для буддиста нет проблемы быть евреем.

----------

Chong_Kwan (23.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (10.06.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> А разве еврей может каким-то образом перестать быть евреем?


Еврей- лицо, исповедующее иудаизм и(или) рождённое от матери-еврейки. Может ли еврей перестать быть евреем- не знаю. Меня интересует мнение форума. Заострю вопрос- как в сердце еврея-буддиста сочетается еврейское и буддистское?

----------


## Шавырин

А, может ли русский быть буддистом? :Cool:

----------

Ersh (24.01.2010), Денис Евгеньев (28.01.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

По всей видимости имеется в виду это: Евре́и — народ, восходящий к населению древнего Израильского и Иудейского царств. Традиционной религией евреев является иудаизм. Исторически *понятия «еврей» и «иудей» тесно переплетены* и в большинстве языков неразличимы. 

Но мир давно уже стал космополитичным, нет смысла связывать нацию и религию, при том, что вас привлекает иная философия жизни.

----------

Sucheeinennick (10.06.2012), Дондог (27.05.2011), куру хунг (23.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь евреем?


  Таки может.

----------

куру хунг (23.01.2010), лесник (25.01.2010), Тера (25.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я специально ставлю вопрос широко, так как у евреев вопрос национально-религиозной самоиндефикации неоднозначен и по моему мнению не решён окончательно. Пример тому- девушка-буддистка, но со звездой Давида на шее.


Если отвечать так же широко, то, согласно сутрам, по мере освобождения ума от привязанностей, рано или поздно устраняется любая из них.

И ещё: если Ной и его дети был всё же евреями, а не непоймикем, то всё население Земли состоит исключительно из евреев. : )

----------

Ersh (24.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010), Этэйла (23.01.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> нет смысла связывать нацию и религию, при том, что вас привлекает иная философия жизни.


Смысла-то нет, но реальность Израиля такова, что здесь они так или иначе связаны. В Израиле можно быть религиозным евреем или евреем, ведущим светский образ жизни, но еврей, исповедующий буддизм для большинства коренных израильтян звучит так же нелепо как католик, исповедующий ислам.
Русский может быть буддистом, потому что русский- это национальность. Еврей же- понятие, связывающее национальность и религию в единое целое.
Вместе с тем евреи-буддисты каким-то образом решают для себя  поставленную мною проблему.
Хотелось бы получить сообщение о личном опыте кого-либо, кто подобно мне задавался вышеизложеным вопросом. :Smilie:

----------

Torkwemada (27.01.2010), Аминадав (24.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> Здравствуйте, друзья!
> Хотелось бы обсудить тему сочетания буддийского вероисповедания и еврейства. Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь евреем?


Есть еврейский анекдот о том, как человек приходит к раввину и спрашивает: 
- Ребе, можно мне сбрить бороду?
- Нет.
- Но ребе, мне предложили новую работу, и там нельзя с бородой...
- нет.
- Но ребе, у меня семья...
- нет.
- Но ребе, но вы же сами бреете бороду! 
- Ну так я ни у кого не спрашиваю!


Еврей - это национальность. Вы не можете сменить ее. Принадлежность нации не отменяет права выбора, которое получает человек, став взрослым - это суть т.н. свободы совести, свободы вероисповедания. Все мы принадлежали с детства какой-то системе - религии или атеизму - теперь мы имеем право выбирать. Потому не заморачивайтесь. И не спрашивайте, а то кто-то скажет, что нельзя  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (23.01.2010), Chong_Kwan (23.07.2012), Hang Gahm (23.01.2010), Анри (25.01.2010), Буль (25.01.2010), куру хунг (23.01.2010), Ната (23.01.2010), Шавырин (23.01.2010), Юй Кан (23.01.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Спасибо, Yeshe! Мне очень понравился ваш ответ. Я не заморачиваюсь, так как для себя решил данный вопрос. Скорее меня интересует, как его решили другие люди, родившись евреями и выбрав для себя путь буддизма.

----------

Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> Скорее меня интересует, как его решили другие люди, родившись евреями и выбрав для себя путь буддизма.


Думаю, что они (мы) не мучались. Вы же знаете, что где два еврея - там три мнения. На одного еврея две-три религии / мнения / концепции возникновения Вселенной и т.п. это как бы норма  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (23.01.2010), Этэйла (23.01.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте, друзья!
> Хотелось бы обсудить тему сочетания буддийского вероисповедания и еврейства. Может ли еврей быть буддистом, оставаясь евреем?


А вам это где-то мешает?

----------

Шавырин (24.01.2010)

----------


## Иилья

Спрошу вас как еврей евреев, а в шаббат медитировать можно?

----------


## Топпер

А, что вы делаете во время медитации?

----------

Bob (24.01.2010), Mu Nen (24.01.2010), Шавырин (24.01.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> А вам это где-то мешает?


Мне не мешает, просто в израильском обществе это выглядит как вызов.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Спрошу вас как еврей евреев, а в шаббат медитировать можно?


Как еврей еврею отвечу: а для меня любой день-шаббат.

----------

PampKin Head (27.01.2010), Шавырин (24.01.2010)

----------


## Бо

Буддист - условность. Еврей - условность. Условности нужны для функционирования в обществе. Буддизм выводит за границы условностей. Где нет я, следовательно не на что лепить ярлыки. Могу заблуждаться.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Безусловно условность.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Если Вы говорите о проблемах с пониманием социума, то тут подойдет и православный социум и любой другой. С этим ничего не поделаешь. Но так ли уж мало буддистов в Израиле?
Родившись евреем, никогда не питал тяги к иудаизму. И в институте по философии получил пять также и за то, что сказал преподавателю-еврею, что христианство - более высшая ступень, нежели иудаизм. :Big Grin:  Благо, я не в и Израиле. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Что такое "еврей", "буддист"? Это всего лишь слова, обозначения. Когда Вы дышите - Вы дышите как еврей? Или как буддист? Или как мужчина?Или как кто?  Вы просто дышите, ведь правда?

----------

Ануруддха (24.01.2010), Бо (24.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Спрошу вас как еврей евреев, а в шаббат медитировать можно?


а,ОНО вам надо? :Cool:

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Что такое "еврей", "буддист"? Это всего лишь слова, обозначения. Когда Вы дышите - Вы дышите как еврей? Или как буддист? Или как мужчина?Или как кто?  Вы просто дышите, ведь правда?


Скорее просто имеет место дыхание.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Благо, я не в и Израиле.


Ну почему же, в Израиле очень даже не плохо.

----------


## Secundus

> Скорее просто имеет место дыхание.


а у Вас просто имеет место мышление (о сабже))

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

безусловно, как буддист вы уже не иудей,потому как не верите в Бога-создателя. В Израиле если вы не иудей то вы и не еврей, тут и слова то такого нет "еврей", есть только иудей. вопрос в том как это вам мешает? социум не обратит на это внимание если вы не будете ходить с табличкой "я не верю в бога-творца", но заметит ваши благие дела как последователя буддийского учения (в чем я всем нам желаю преуспеть). и тогда уже социум по-другому воспримет вашу религиозную принадлежность. а вообще ваш вопрос мне напомнил старую добрую дзенскую притчу: "Два монаха спорили, что движется: ветер или флаг? Они долго не могли решить эту задачу. Тогда Хуэй Нэн поднялся и сказал: -«Движется не флаг и не ветер, а ум" .успокоим ум и вопрос исчезнет сам собой :Wink:

----------

Hang Gahm (25.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (25.01.2010)

----------


## Б.К.

> По всей видимости имеется в виду это: Евре́и — народ, восходящий к населению древнего Израильского и Иудейского царств. Традиционной религией евреев является иудаизм. Исторически *понятия «еврей» и «иудей» тесно переплетены* и в большинстве языков неразличимы. 
> 
> Но мир давно уже стал космополитичным, нет смысла связывать нацию и религию, при том, что вас привлекает иная философия жизни.


Приветствую! Для кого нет смысла связывать нацию и религию? Для Вас? Евреи-ортодоксы имеют другое мнение по этому поводу и аргументируют его так, что ясно - спорить с ними нет смысла, как почти всегда в случае религиозных споров. Моя жена носит Маген Давид и в пятницу я всегда говорю ей Шаббат Шалом. Мы слушаем еврейсткую музыку. Я считаю ее еврейкой, ведь она родилась от еврейской матери. Она исповедует Дхарму Будды. Отмежевавшись от веры евреев, у нее осталась национальная самоиндефикация себя, как еврейки. Да, перестать быть евреем с еврейской (точнее, иудейской ортодоксальной) точки зрения нельзя, в том числе для прозелитов. Но это точка зрения ортодоксов. Есть много точек зрения. 
Отвечая на вопрос топикстартера, да, можно быть  евреем и буддистом, очевидно, что евреев среди западных буддистов очень много - это явное следствие распространенности более основательного обоазования и более высоких интеллектуальных запросов у ашкеназов в среднем по сравнению с другими народами. Остается фактом, что евреи (по крайней мере, ашкеназы) - народ с одним из самых высоких средних АйКью в мире. Мне кажется, в этом причина притягательности буддизма для евреев - это очень "интеллектуально", не как в некоторых религиях - верь и все тут.
Но для рава ортодокса еврей-буддист - это грешник, которому нужно покаяние (тшува). 
Я думаю, все проще, если еврей исповедует реконструктивизм или что-то в духе Jewish Renewal, это позволит сочетать еврейское этно-культурное самосознание с буддийской верой. Быть евреем (иудеем)-ортодоксом и буддистом одновременно не получится. 
Если Вы верите, что прочие религии являются остатками Дхармы Будд прошлого или приспособленными учениями для тех, кто не может принять истину в чистом виде, так сказать. Кстати, если послушать лекции раввинов-ортодоксов о ецер-ара и гилгуле, можно найти общее с буддизмом, джае немало общего. Если Вы верите, что Буддадхарма объемлет все истинное знание, то Вы сможете принять знания Ваших предков, как часть этого, но раввины такое явнот не одобрят, даже рекоструктивистские, которые и в Б-га-Творца-то верят не все и не обязательно!!!

----------

Hang Gahm (25.01.2010), Дондог (27.05.2011), Лери (05.11.2012), Слава Эркин (27.01.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Спасибо за распространённый ответ, который сформулировал так точно мои собственные ощущения.

----------


## Б.К.

> Спасибо за распространённый ответ, который сформулировал так точно мои собственные ощущения.


Шалом! Если спасибо сказано мне, то не за что. Это важный вопрос и он непрост. Я в одно время хотел стать евреем, читал литературу и мечтал о гиюре. Что интересно, желание быть евреем не исчезло и после знакомства с Дхармой. Знаю, это звучит идиотски, но бывает и такое. Причем принятие Прибежища было искренним. Видимо, у меня есть кармическме связи с еврейством и поэтому оно мне симпатично и вызывает какое-то ощущение родства. Если же сейчас я произношу с хвалой Имя Будды, то воспринимаю, что хвалю все Истинное и Сострадательное, что есть в мире. Сострадание Будды для меня вобрало в себя благие начала всех вер и религий, иудаизма в том числе... Произнося Имя Будды, произношу имена всего благого.

----------

Слава Эркин (27.01.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я специально ставлю вопрос широко, так как у евреев вопрос национально-религиозной самоиндефикации неоднозначен и по моему мнению не решён окончательно. Пример тому- девушка-буддистка, но со звездой Давида на шее.


Уже неделю общаюсь с таковым из Боливии. И звезда давида у него конкретная. Не иначе по наследству перешла.  :Smilie:  При обмене подарками, подарил ему свой мелонг. И его тоже носит.  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В Израиле можно быть религиозным евреем или евреем, ведущим светский образ жизни, но еврей, исповедующий буддизм для большинства коренных израильтян звучит так же нелепо как католик, исповедующий ислам.


Тем не менее в Израил есть и кагьюпинская община и Дзогчен-община. Более того, лично знаком  еврейками-викканками. Последнее , на мой взгляд, говорит за то, что кем только не может быть еврей.  :Smilie: ))

P.S. Вспомнилось из классики: "Поговорил с Богом.  Таки ж у него те же проблемы."  :Smilie: )))

----------


## PampKin Head

Таки, еврей - не обязательно иудей. Да и иудей тоже - не обязательно еврей.

Еврей (национальность) может быть кем угодно. Буддист совмещать Дхарму с Торой, Бхагаватгитой и прочими произведениями не может...

----------

Torkwemada (27.01.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

Кажется, аудитория БФ не до конца понимает вопрос.

Все дело вот в чем:
евреи-иудеи до сих пор ждут Мессию. И считается, что ревностное исполнение закона приближает Его приход, а неисполнение Закона хотя бы одним членом еврейского общества влечет гнев Божий и отодвигает приход Мессии. С этой точки зрения не исполняющий Закон иудей является предателем общества и должен стать изгоем. Иудеи еще могут понять, например, христиан-не-евреев, но евреи-христиане - это предатели. Из-за них общество страдает, так как эти предатели отодвигают приход Мессии. А еврей-буддист - это вообще что-то ужасное. Для еврейского общества это как церковная анафема в царской России. Вроде можно спокойно жить, да вот крест на всей активной жизни (наподобие как сейчас метка о том, что сидел в зоне, когда устраиваешься на работу).

Но это еще не так страшно. В мусульманских странах за предательство веры наказание вполне реальное по законам шариата.

Еврей-буддист - это вызов еврейскому обществу, однозначно. Это как изгой. Потому что евреи считаются богоизбранным народом и ждут Мессию. Если какой-то

----------


## PampKin Head

Юань Дин, это может и так с точки зрения ультра-ортодоксальной части Израэля... Но кого волнуют их специфические проблемы?

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

> неисполнение Закона хотя бы одним членом еврейского общества влечет гнев Божий и отодвигает приход Мессии. С этой точки зрения не исполняющий Закон иудей является предателем общества


Именно по этой причине распяли Христа. За богохульство. Он возомнил, что он Сын Божий и имеет те же права, что и Бог. Вобщем, вел себя богохульно, крайне жестко нарушил Закон и все общество поставил под угрозу - отодвинул своим поведением приход Мессии, который должен был спасти Израиль от Римской Империи (все надежды народа полагались именно на приход Мессии, так как воевать с Римом было не реально).

А кто такой буддист-махаянист с точки зрения иудея как не возомнивший себя Богом (иудаизм - монотеистическая религия, представители которой понимают Будду как Бога, а ведь махаянист говорит "Будда во мне, я Будда". Конечно, Вы расскажете про отсутствие я, про пустотность и т.д., но монотеист это не поймет, так как мыслит другими категориями).

Еще пример того, как будет чувствовать себя еврей-буддист в ортодоксальном иудейском обществе:
Вы попробуйте летом пройтись по улице абсолютно голым (без трусов и остальной одежды), сходить так на работу и прийти домой вечером. Вы, конечно же, имеете на это полное право. Свобода совести, демократия и всё такое. Вы можете возопить о своих правах, о том, что будете отстаивать свое право ходить голышом в ООН. И все форумчане Вас поддержат. Ведь 21 век, свобода. Что это мы тут, как в средневековье, одеваем трусы и боимся.
Но Вы не пойдете на улицу голым, потому что есть мораль, есть нормы поведения в данном обществе.
Так вот, на Ближнем Востоке нормы куда как дремучее и средневековее, чем у нас. Да, там есть интернет, и телевидение, и кондишн в офисах. Но общество осталось прежним. Хотя есть и исключения.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Юань Дин, это может и так с точки зрения ультра-ортодоксальной части Израэля... Но кого волнуют их специфические проблемы?


Возможно. Но я бы не стал рисковать. Стал бы правоверным иудеем  :Frown:  Может, попал бы в чистые земли. А уже там ...

Ладно. Я тут недавно читал, как находятся в ожидании казни в Ираке (или Иране, не помню) две женщины, которые перешли из Ислама в христианство. Представляете себе! Это в 21-то веке им за такую мелочь (да простит Аллах) будет сикир-башка. По доносу полиция провела обыск и нашла у них дома... Новый Завет. Ужас. За это людей приговорили к смертной казни.

Все-таки Ближний Восток - дело тонкое  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно. Но я бы не стал рисковать. Стал бы правоверным иудеем  Может, попал бы в чистые земли. А уже там ...


"Нам такой футбол не нужен" (с)




> А кто такой буддист-махаянист с точки зрения иудея как не возомнивший себя Богом (иудаизм - монотеистическая религия, представители которой понимают Будду как Бога, а ведь махаянист говорит "Будда во мне, я Будда". Конечно, Вы расскажете про отсутствие я, про пустотность и т.д., но монотеист это не поймет, так как мыслит другими категориями).


Во мне Будды нет.




> Еще пример того, как будет чувствовать себя еврей-буддист в ортодоксальном иудейском обществе:
> Вы попробуйте летом пройтись по улице абсолютно голым (без трусов и остальной одежды), сходить так на работу и прийти домой вечером. Вы, конечно же, имеете на это полное право. Свобода совести, демократия и всё такое. Вы можете возопить о своих правах, о том, что будете отстаивать свое право ходить голышом в ООН. И все форумчане Вас поддержат. Ведь 21 век, свобода. Что это мы тут, как в средневековье, одеваем трусы и боимся.


В прошлый заезд видел на улице Хаякрон в Тель-Авиве одетого по форме кришнаита. А из соседнего подъездая наяривали "Харе, Кришна" по полной программе со всем инструментальным сопровождением. 

Хочу заметить, что это - в Шаббат. )

P.S. В Израеле около миллион бывших советских граждан, основной массе которых глубоко наплевать на ортодоксальные взгляды определенной части социума. Если к этому добавить больше миллиона израильских арабов, то можно смело утверждать: к таким эстетсвующий Мессия точно не придет! )

----------

куру хунг (27.01.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Надо добавить, что  Дандарон  сидел также со многими беженцами из Европы, там же в частности, Дандарон познакомился с Менахемом Бегином (это было в тот краткий промежуток, когда Бегина после бегства из Польши посадили как еврея-сиониста в советском лагере, но вскоре выпустили как поляка в Иран (или  Ирак) и далее он последовал в Палестину, где и прославился созданием террористических отрядов), который предложил Дандарону поделить мир на две сферы влияния: буддийскую и иудаистскую. Обосновал это Бегин тем, что в мире существует только две религии сравнимые по уровню разработанности в области философии, психологии, практики и т. п. Однако Дандарон отказался от такой сделки. Да и трудно предположить иное от буддиста, когда одним из основных постулатов буддизма является признание всеобщности волнения мира и возможность для всех выйти из этого волнения, а в практическом плане равное отношение ко всем живым существам. Для сиониста Бегина с его признанием постулата об особой богоизбранности еврейского народа, буддизм, конечно, мог быть только неприятным и, к сожалению, сильным противником. 
Сейчас я привел пример трезвого отношения к возможностям взаимодействия двух известных представителей своих религ учений.
Можно сколько угодно носить звезду давида на шее и одновременно трясти дильбу но это еще не будет означать перехода ни в ту ни в другую веру, равно как соединение их в единстве в данном индивидууме.
Насколько позволяют мне судить мои слабые познания в иудаизме, быть иудеем все же предполагает признания тезиса о богоизбранности еврейского народа еврейским богом. Это одновременно вариант прибежища, обетов кои необходимо соблюдать. Отсюда следуют наставления Торы о различии между правоверным иудеем и прочими живыми существами, кои никак не могут быть равны правоверному иудею со всеми вытекающими отсюда следствиями.
В буддизме при всех его различных вариантах есть сквозная мысль о равном отношении ко всем живым существам. Поэтому вопрос о национальности здесь как бы весьма вторичен, равно как и все  прочие признаки  и знаки, приписываемые индивиду (хотя это и является весьма стабильным признаком среди всех  бытующих дхарм=элементов индивидуального потока сознания).  Поэтому любой человек может стать буддистом, в том числе и иудей, но только после того, как он откажется от своей иудейской идентификации, но это равносильно отказу от иудейства по коренному вопросу. Всякие частные признаки, вроде морали, поведения и пр. могут быть похожими, но надо всегда помнить об их вторичности и имеющими смысл только после решения главного вопроса о прибежище.
Если баловство иудея достигнет некоторой критической точки, то он может столкнуться со своими охраняющими божествами, как на тонком плане, так и на плане священнослужителей, кои могут сделать такому баловнику весьма нехорошо вплоть до смерти. Примеры такого НЕХОРОШО известны, правда не из-за буддизма, но по отношению к отступникам (Троцкий, Ицхак Рабин и др.). 
С другой стороны и со стороны буддийских защитников возможны подобные негативности, если их защитники придут в противостояние с иудейскими защитниками. 
От того что кто-то использует медитативные техники и пр. технические приемы он (она) не становится буддистом. Многие медитативные техники общи для многих индийских и пр. систем. Впрочем, есть масса называющих себя буддистами, кои не утруждают себя тем, чтобы продумывать, действительно ли соотносятся их действия с буддийскими основами и ведет ли их путь на самом деле к буддийским целям, изложенным в 4х благор истинах. Это происходит в том случае, когда 4я благор истина о методе (телега=колесница) становится впереди первых 3х благ истин (лошади). Впрочем, при внимательном рассмотрении оказывается, что и 4я истина понимается весьма убого (в этом случае можно встретить высказывания, что «бог один, а пути разные» и т.д. вплоть до того что все едино, что в бога, что в черта верить.)

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011), куру хунг (27.01.2010), Юань Дин (27.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> По доносу полиция провела обыск и нашла у них дома... Новый Завет. Ужас. За это людей приговорили к смертной казни.
> Все-таки Ближний Восток - дело тонкое


Да, тут держи ухо востро.  Я знаю одного человека, он сейчас более-менее известный журналист, хоть и провинциальный, у него, дело было в средней полосе России в начале 80х, по доносу нашли дома - Ветхий Завет. Причем ксеру синодального издания. И дали два года. Но он отсидел  всего год и вышел за примерное повеление. Вот и так в жизни бывает.

Хотя в общем, справедливости ради и до 17го века держать в избе Библию было очень стремно. Сакральные книги иметь разрешалось только духовенству. А теперь?

Это к тому, что пошел такой компот, что и трусы , и крестик, и дильбы как-то вполне ладят в одном чемодане. Ну а на ближний восток.. Не ходите просто , дети, в Африку гулять.

И раз перед евреем встают такие проблемы, значит назрело их решать. Рано или поздно встанут и перед другими. 
Эти же всегда шли впереди.

----------


## Саша П.

> Хотелось бы обсудить тему сочетания буддийского вероисповедания и еврейства.


Наверное, это нормально, если у человека есть корни. Строго говоря, корни есть у всех, но помнят об этом с разной степенью внятности. Так или иначе бодхисаттва спасает всех живых существ, и немудрено, что родившись евреем, принимая буддийское прибежище, имеешь мотивацию спасти и свой род, коль он очерчен.
Иначе бы бы было смешно. "На благо всех живых существ, но кроме этих, тех и вон тех..., пожалуйста."
Заслуги буддист делит со всеми. И таким образом, созерцая Будду пусть в хасидском квартале, делишься и с собой любимым, с родителями / а они могут быть хоть кем /, с друзьями, недругами, безразличными...

Быть же при этом евреем... Ну, так это же к вопросу об индивидуальном "я".  :Smilie:

----------


## Клим Самгин

Самый первый обет буддиста - не искать прибежища в мирских богах.
Посему нельзя быть одновременно буддистом и исповедовать еще какую-то религию.

----------

Dondhup (27.01.2010), Ersh (27.01.2010), Буль (28.01.2010), Дондог (27.05.2011), Пема Тутоб (29.01.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Я хотел узнать у топикстартера - выяснил ли он для себя свой вопрос, и можно ли закрыть тему.

----------


## Ersh

Так я и знал, что дальше осталось только оффтопить. Тема закрывается.

----------

